# KARACHI | Royal Marina Towers | RES | 37 fl x 2 | U/C



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Project Name*: Royal Marina Towers

*Floors Count* : +37fl 

*Number of towers* : 3 

*Status*: Under Construction

*Architect* : A.R.A 

*Location*: Clifton Block 2, Adjacent to Bon Vista Apt Karachi

*Render*:


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Current Progress


Pak_Forever said:


>


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Update from march 20

https://www.facebook.com/Royalgroup.com.pk/videos/vb.714673678600400/1694226213978470/?type=2&theater


----------

